# Motivated!



## Rdub9281 (Nov 6, 2013)

All I hear is gotta eat big to get big, eat,eat,eat! Well guess what, IM EATING LIKE AN ANIMAL! since last Saturday I've really been hitting it hard in the gym, and the kitchen. I can already tell my tolerance is going up, think I can eat more everyday! I eat more, drink about a gallon of water a day, workout 4 days a week on a better program for my goals, and just started anabeta today. I think I'm getting about 4-5000 calories a day, but having a hard time getting an accurate number because of home made foods. What's everyone's best way of tracking calories and protein Intake? Feeling great, just hope this motivation stays with me, what does everyone like to do when u start to feel like ur getting burnt out on it? Any good motivation booster videos or movies or anything cool like that u like to watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 7, 2013)

You need a food scale (you can get them as cheap as $5) and myfitnesspal (the app on your phone is great, but you can also use their website).  Myfitnesspal has a staggering database of food and helps you track your meals.


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Eat, eat, eat is great if your goal is to gain "size".  Unless you're on massive dosages you still need to be careful if you don't want to put on too much fat.  Some guys don't care and just figure they'll cut later.  Others like to stay fairly lean (12-15%).


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 7, 2013)

J rock, I watch what I eat to an extent, but I'm a very hard gainer and just once a day mayb ill cheat for some extra calories, throw in some fast food or dessert, but I've never had a problem cutting, just can't get the size I want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 7, 2013)

For hard gainers just go fit it!  Eat calorie dense foods (nuts, good oils, lots of of oats and potatoes).  If you're having trouble getting all the food in, try drinking most if your calories.  A shake with two big scoops of protein, a banana, giant scoop of nut butter, and heavy cream -- yummy and big calories!


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad u said that, last night id say I got about 4000, then before bed made a shake with 24 oz of milk, 2 huge scoops of serious mass, 2 tbs of peanut butter(chunky) and a cup of oats. SO GLAD TO HEAR IM DOING THINGS RIGHT!! Pumped up and ready to get shit done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

